# In2Detailing's Drinker Drying Towel Review.



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Something a bit different for this review.
This super plush towel from In2Detailing.
Lovely bit of kit.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Afraid the link isn't working for me pal...


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Working here.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Might be a Tapatalk thing 

I've posted another link which does seem to work. Thanks for the review, looks like a nice bit of gear!


----------



## 0-MAT-0 (Jan 12, 2017)

Luke

Thanks for the video. I have been looking at this for a while, but after seeing your review, it is one for ordering. 

Thanks again. 

Matt


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Luke, great review but it will have to be good if it's to beat my twist drying towel from i2Detailing.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

chongo said:


> Thanks Luke, great review but it will have to be good if it's to beat my twist drying towel from i2Detailing.


Are all of these "twist" drying towels the same?

I bought one from perfect-obsession on offer over Christmas, but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Are all of these "twist" drying towels the same?
> 
> I bought one from perfect-obsession on offer over Christmas, but I haven't used it yet.


Yep, I think they are, and all the grey ones come from the same manufacturer too

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

steelghost said:


> Might be a Tapatalk thing
> 
> I've posted another link which does seem to work. Thanks for the review, looks like a nice bit of gear!


I wonder if that happens always on Tapatalk? May need to check the rest of my videos and re link for the Tapatalk users.



0-MAT-0 said:


> Luke
> 
> Thanks for the video. I have been looking at this for a while, but after seeing your review, it is one for ordering.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help you spend some money. I'm sure you'll love it.



chongo said:


> Thanks Luke, great review but it will have to be good if it's to beat my twist drying towel from i2Detailing.


I've been all over the twist since the group buy and to be fair I still rate it highly. This just felt so much more luxurious to use. Can't go wrong with either though to be fair.


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Another great review Luke. Cheers. Stop tempting me to spend more monies


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Just bought one - great towel!


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Offer coming this weekend - keep your eyes peeled, will be a cracker

Imran


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

In2detailing said:


> Offer coming this weekend - keep your eyes peeled, will be a cracker
> 
> Imran


Not again :wall: if it's a cracker then, it got to be good and cheap as am skint


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

In2detailing said:


> Offer coming this weekend - keep your eyes peeled, will be a cracker
> 
> Imran


i have a new car to spoil :wave:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice review :thumb:


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Looking forward to a cracking deal!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

tightlines said:


> i have a new car to spoil :wave:


What car you getting :thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

chongo said:


> What car you getting :thumb:


Ive already got it a qashqai black edition picked it up monday been on nights all week so the weekend will be cleaning and protecting it


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

tightlines said:


> Ive already got it a qashqai black edition picked it up monday been on nights all week so the weekend will be cleaning and protecting it


Nice mate:thumb: so you putting it up for all to see mate:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A no brainier really, I usually blow dry my car but this towel is a must for my detailing arsenal. Great review Luke :thumb:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A no brainier really, I usually blow dry my car but this towel is a must for my detailing arsenal. Great review Luke :thumb:


Many thanks, the offer price for this weekend is ridiculous. Like you say a no brainer.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice review,I bought two with the deal


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Luke M said:


> Many thanks, the offer price for this weekend is ridiculous. Like you say a no brainer.


What is the offer? On mine it just comes up with the standard price.

Thanks


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Just used mine for the first time today, and yes I can confirm it's awesome!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Rob D 88 said:


> What is the offer? On mine it just comes up with the standard price.
> 
> Thanks


when you put one in the basket click on standard delivery and it should change to £10


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

tightlines said:


> when you put one in the basket click on standard delivery and it should change to £10


Thanks mate.

Ordered one! I currently use AF Deluxe but when I do mine and the Mrs on the same day I am going to need two!

£16 quid down to a tenner is a cracking deal.

You guys are costing me a fortune! :lol:


----------



## m3smg (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried ordering one,but it doesn't change to tenner


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

m3smg said:


> I tried ordering one,but it doesn't change to tenner


The deal is finished now


----------



## robsteele55 (Aug 20, 2016)

Ordered my drinker drying towel and used it for the first time yesterday, superb.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you for a fast delivery. Quality product and quality service, thank yo Imran :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Mine arrived today, thank you. It is in the washing machine now.

I am eating a strawberry chew as I write this. Cheers.


----------



## Steinlager-M5 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mine arrived this afternoon  
My daughter like the sweets haha,
Is it best to wash before use?


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Still waiting for mine....happy the reviews are good though!!


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Steinlager-M5 said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon
> My daughter like the sweets haha,
> Is it best to wash before use?


I would,get rid of the lint.....if any:lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Steinlager-M5 said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon
> My daughter like the sweets haha,
> Is it best to wash before use?


Yeah I would, it's a little linty but not bad at all

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Steinlager-M5 (Dec 17, 2016)

Cheers for that I'll get it in the machine!!!


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Got mine and already been through the washer  Many thanks


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Mine arrived today, can't believe how big it is! Just hoping the weather is good this weekend so I get a chance to use it.


----------



## jasoncrow70 (Jan 2, 2017)

Got mine today too thanks .

It's that big and soft I'm thinking about using it as a bath towel 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hoping mine arrives by the end of the week, all this is wetting my appitight :detailer:


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I'm hoping mine arrives by the end of the week, all this is wetting my appitight :detailer:


You should all get the towels by the end of the week, fingers crossed.
They were all out by Tuesday so hopefully by tomorrow 90-95% will have arrived.

Glad to see you are liking them so far, the proof will be in the pudding as they say so let us know how you get on with them

Imran

:driver:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

In2detailing said:


> You should all get the towels by the end of the week, fingers crossed.
> They were all out by Tuesday so hopefully by tomorrow 90-95% will have arrived.
> 
> Glad to see you are liking them so far, the proof will be in the pudding as they say so let us know how you get on with them
> ...


Received mine today thank you!

Feels great, I currently use a Aqua Deluxe from AF and this one is bigger and softer!

Hopefully get a chance to test on the weekend!


----------

